# Show me ur kennels!



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

So its come to that point where I want to put a pair of kennels in my backyard. I can't do chain spots cuz my county has an anti tether law. So I am looking for examples of good kennels/dog runs. I am on a limited budget so I think that building something might be cheaper than buying something prebuilt. Any advice/blueprints/pics would be great.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Figure out how big you want it. Sink 4x4s at all four corner and one in the middle on each side for strength, dig a 1 foot trench, attach fencing to the 4x4s burry the fence 1 foot deep. Line the inside and outside with paving stones so they cant dig out and you're set. For a roof just put up the same fencing, secure it to the 4x4s and put a tarp over..... 


Or just buy kennels (you can get a couple used ones for cheap) anchor them down and use the paving stone lining and the fencing and tarp roof plan from above.


The paving stones dont have to line the whole kennel bottom just a strip along the edge on the inside and outside. This is an extremely common way to keep dogs from digging out of kennels that are on grass.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I like the paving stones idea. I also have six 2x12x8ft boards that were given to me I was thinking bout digging an dropping those down in the ground to attach the fencing to. I guess I just need to go price out materials....


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> I like the paving stones idea. I also have six 2x12x8ft boards that were given to me I was thinking bout digging an dropping those down in the ground to attach the fencing to. I guess I just need to go price out materials....


If I were going that route id use one on the inside and outside of each side. sandwich the fencing in between and nail them together. Id leave 2-6" above the ground and still line with pavers. Just my $.02


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

And I forgot to say run 2×4 on the top of the 4x4s. It'll be more rigid and easier to attach the roof thst way....


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah the 2x4s are a good idea too. Hmm... tryin to put a materials list together... maybe I'll browse CL too and see if I can fin any more materials....


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

While you're there check for kennels. I can send u oics of how I have flexs pinned down. If flex cant get through his urs should be more than fine.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Lisa, Banshee's breeder, said that Banshee got out of her kennel once on her yard. So I'm not taken any chances with her. Lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> Lisa, Banshee's breeder, said that Banshee got out of her kennel once on her yard. So I'm not taken any chances with her. Lol


Flex has demolished 2 or 3 crates and got out of a kennel at my buddys house. Its sucks when they are determined like that. Ive noticed fencing, pavers, and solid anchoring will keep a dog in. It all depends on how they like to get out. Flex is a "barnstormer", he chews and slams into it til it gives. Idk but I could see your girl being a climber or digger more than a barnstormer. (Could be wrong). I had her in mind when I mentioned the pavers and roof.

What I did to anchor my kennel down was take cattle fence post cut them down to 24" and bent them over. I made sure atleast 18" would be in the ground. I put one on every panel(roughly every 2 feet) and hammered them in so the bend was over the bottom rail. Its extremely secure. Flex has leap across the kennel and it hasnt budged. I do routinely check them to make sure they're secure (a weekly inspection should be done of every collar, kennel, chain, house, connector, ect imo).

Anyway didn't meant to thread jack just bouncing ideas at ya


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh ur not thread jacking at all lol. Yeah I figured that a roof was a given.... I had a foster that busted a crate, grabbed the bottom of the wires and pulled up till he could shimmy out. Lil head. Lol. But yeah I'm writing all this down to make a list and see what prices I'm looking at. Odin is so easy he doesn't ever question his crate. Doesn't do anything but lick the bars. Lol!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Someone I know in rescue has some good run set ups. He's had crazy escape artist. Ill. Get with him and see how his are made for ya

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Cain's Mom said:


> Someone I know in rescue has some good run set ups. He's had crazy escape artist. Ill. Get with him and see how his are made for ya
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sweet! Thanks


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey od,ima be civil fer a min............if you serious and i think u r..

I'd git a 10'x10'x6' kennel.....you can find them on craig's decent.

A new 1 over her cost about 250.00..........dont kno bout them fruits in cali...oshit forgot about the civil stuff..sorry.hehe

i jus finished sectioning my big fence using 2''x4''x50'x6'hi welded wire.65.00.....8-4"x4"x8' 9.00....32-2''x4''x8'l for the top and bottom
between the 4x's..32x6.00=192.00...........and hole digging was done by....ididit...and the rest of the labor was also done by...u guessed it....ididit....so was i you i'd get a kennel and modify it 
to suit like the fat dude said...lot cheaper and ez on the back. 
U shouldnt need that much material cause u makin a square but $$$$ wise u'll be close to what a kennel is i betcha....

Jus my 2.......


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks welder! I'm gonna look around. I've been told I can get a 10x10x6 welded wire kennel from Costco for $400 but that not really what I'm looking for. I wanna put in 2 side by side kennels and possibly an attachment for the spring pole. But maybe if I found some used kennels I could make something work... 

Either way, I thank u all for ur suggestions! Like I said.... I'm writing this shiz down.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I would just look on CL for used kennels and then secure them to the ground, put the flat rocks down and cover the tops. I got one of mine for $75 and its a 10x8 

Just curious, are you wanting to keep them outside during the day? Is keeping them in the crates not working? 
I dunno, I personally would rather keep them in the house than outside...I guess I worry about people stealing dogs, etc.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

welder said:


> Hey od,ima be civil fer a min............if you serious and i think u r..
> 
> I'd git a 10'x10'x6' kennel.....you can find them on craig's decent.
> 
> ...


Well this inbred just gave ya what I did just incoherently...... lol


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

No... they won't be outside permanently... that's not my way. I just want another option. I also plan to eventually either get a third dog or to foster again and I would like to have an outdoor option for dogs. My neighborhood is bad and my yard isn't as secure as I would like so this seems like a reasonable option.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Odin pm sent. May help ya out.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

just thought i would update this. lol. so i decided to go ahead and buy a chainlink kennel from home depot. it was only $200 and the supplies to build what i wanted would have been more. i also decided to do only one for now and do it right instead of doing 2 and skimping on the details. 

then we put a roof on it

and some shade for the side that gets the afternoon sun 

detail shot of the roof attachment


and i still have to lay the pavers down on the inside and fill with gravel. i am also gunna put the 2x12 around the base and attach the chain link to it. one step at a time.


----------



## ComancheNDN (Aug 12, 2013)

Looking good coming along quite nicely!!!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

ComancheNDN said:


> Looking good coming along quite nicely!!!


Thanks!


----------



## txjeep (Jun 30, 2013)

could do pea gravel for the flooring


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

txjeep said:


> could do pea gravel for the flooring


I was thinking that or river rock. Gotta verify prices in my area.


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

Check on CL in the free section for river rocks . I know in nj they give that away like a its air lol.. Kennel looks good im glad you found 1 cheap.. Btw do you have a tractor supply store near you they sell nice big/strong kennels for next to nothing .. But How are you gonna manage two dogs with 1 kennel ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Your kennel is lookin good.. be sure to secure the bottom with rebar you can get 24in long pieces and bend them like candy canes and voila`~ ready to anchor down. top looks really good! I like used trampoline nylon mesh too.. over all :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


The rest of you ... she said SHOW ... we can talk all day.. get them pics! 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Dynasty said:


> Check on CL in the free section for river rocks . I know in nj they give that away like a its air lol.. Kennel looks good im glad you found 1 cheap.. Btw do you have a tractor supply store near you they sell nice big/strong kennels for next to nothing .. But How are you gonna manage two dogs with 1 kennel ?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah
i will check CL. I don't have a truck tho... lol just an SUV. And no the Tractor supply store is a good hr or more away. And I only did one cuz my two dogs are both house dogs and they get along for now. I just wanted to have a secure outdoor option. 



Firehazard said:


> Your kennel is lookin good.. be sure to secure the bottom with rebar you can get 24in long pieces and bend them like candy canes and voila`~ ready to anchor down. top looks really good! I like used trampoline nylon mesh too.. over all :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> The rest of you ... she said SHOW ... we can talk all day.. get them pics!
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


Thanks Stan! I thought about the rebar, but how do I bend it? I don't have very many of my own tools yet lol... been barrowing my dads. Yeah that shade mesh was a good find. I like it. The roof should be good and strong too. No lil miss Banshees climbing out the top lol.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Have them bend the rebarb at the store. Stans telling u to do what I said to do with the cattke fence posts


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

^^^^ photobucket. Its as easy as it gets. Upload to the app click the pic, copy the img link, paste it here


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Told cha od!!!...............lookin real good!!!
And big boy dont think i didnt see what you posted about being
incoherent....u got my pint didnt you?


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

welder said:


> Told cha od!!!...............lookin real good!!!
> And big boy dont think i didnt see what you posted about being
> incoherent....u got my pint didnt you?


Lmao I didnt think u missed it..... just figured u couldn't read my big words


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

mccoypitbulls said:


> good advice - I want to do some like hfc did, but mine are similar to what yall are talking about. Dont have a tree for shade yet, but using tarps over the top....no not holey blue ones, mine are camo and way cooler than blue ones. I also lined it with pavers, filled with 3 or so inches of pea gavel, for filtering the urine and makes for easy cleaning.
> think 1 ton of pea gravel was like 15 bucks. My kennels are a work in progress, and the ones i have now are actual kennels, but i concider them a temporary set up. I intend to construct some permanent ones when i have time and money -
> 
> good posts and suggestions from all. - I think there may be a thread or two you could dig up, but u probably already looked back through ...good luck Odin and keep us posted on the progress.


Yeah if pea gravel is that cheap ill go that way! The pavers i already had in the yard.

And I got a plan for the chain link round the bottom  thanks for the advice



Just Tap Pits said:


> Have them bend the rebarb at the store. Stans telling u to do what I said to do with the cattke fence posts


thats the thing my ex left two or three 10ft sticks of rebar here... now if only I could cut it. Lol but yeah I will ask at the store.



welder said:


> Told cha od!!!...............lookin real good!!!
> And big boy dont think i didnt see what you posted about being
> incoherent....u got my pint didnt you?


Thanks I'm pretty proud of it


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Cant you take that stuff into an ACE or Home Depot or something and have them cut it for you?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

mccoypitbulls said:


> hack saw - cheap at hardware - or - saw zall - portiband, cutting torch, plasma cutter..lol sure u have all of those right??


Haha! Oh yeah i got it all! Lol not really. But i do have my dads sawsall... i wonder if i use the right blade if i can do it...



pookie! said:


> Cant you take that stuff into an ACE or Home Depot or something and have them cut it for you?


The trick would be getting them there in my 4Runner. Lol


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

strap it to the top! lol so glad we have a big ass old truck


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> Yeah
> i will check CL. I don't have a truck tho... lol just an SUV. And no the Tractor supply store is a good hr or more away. And I only did one cuz my two dogs are both house dogs and they get along for now. I just wanted to have a secure outdoor option.


what area in cali do you live in I can help you search and take a friend shovel the rocks into contractor bags and load'em in the SUV .

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Dynasty said:


> what area in cali do you live in I can help you search and take a friend shovel the rocks into contractor bags and load'em in the SUV .
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol yeah that might work. I live in the Sacramento area.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Hell take both ur hands and just use them muscles to bend it til it pops lol I got faith in ya


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Hell take both ur hands and just use them muscles to bend it til it pops lol I got faith in ya


bwahaha thats a good one right thur!


----------

